# Bull Elk and Moose on the river



## Ulthimar (Dec 27, 2007)

Went fishing with some friends yesterday and ran accross this.
[attachment=0:2pfb3uru]elk copy.gif[/attachment:2pfb3uru]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats ****ing awsome.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------

